
GDB 7.12 Released - edelsohn
https://sourceware.org/ml/gdb/2016-10/msg00012.html
======
JoshTriplett
> * Rust: Debugging programs written in Rust is now supported.

Looking forward to this; debugging Rust programs used to require installing
separate debugging support.

